# Fledgling pigeon, picked up from garden



## numbers1971 (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi

Looking for advice about a fledgling pigeon I picked up last night in the garden. He looks just like an adult but smaller.

He must have flown here with a flock but after all the pigeons left he was still here and sleeping on my garden path. I left him out until about 7.30pm and we managed to catch him fairly easily.

We put him in a box overnight, his newspaper was very wet this morning (no trace of solid poop) which I was concerned about.

We feed him warm peas this morning at 7am and his poop is now a watery green.

Waiting to hear from local wildlife rescue who will hopefully take him in.

When can I feed him again in case they don’t phone soon?

Many thanks


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Feed him when his crop is empty.. that is the pocket in front of his neck that fills up after eating. You can massage it and feel if anything is left in there..


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can feed him about 30 peas 3 times daily, total of 90 per day. They usually learn quickly to eat peas by themselves. Always leave a small bowl with him.


----------

